# Pc verbindet nicht mehr => Devolo-LAN schuld? Hat Devolo eine Status-LED?



## Herbboy (17. August 2011)

Der Nachbar meiner Eltern kommt nicht mehr ins Internet. Wenn er wie üblich über seine Verbindung auf dem Desktop (normale DS´L-Verbindung mit Nutzername und passwort) verbidnen will, will er mit "WAN Miniport verbinden", das scheitert aber. Woran kann das liegen? Im Netzwerkstatus ist der PC und dann ein Pfeil zu "keine verbindung". Kein Router, kein Modem, kein "Netzwerkkabel nicht angeschlossen" oder so. Im Gerätemanager ist auch alles o.k.

Die Fehlermeldung besagt offenbar auch etwas wie "das Modem meldet einen Fehler" oder so was.

Kann es am Devolo-LAN liegen? Statt normalem LAN haben die das nämlich. Hat dieses Steckdosen-Teil, an das man dann den PC anschließt, eigentlich eine StatusLED? da ist nämlich nix zu sehen - ist das Teil vielleicht defekt?

Ach ja: müsste denn im Netzwerkstatus irgendwie zu sehen sein, dass der PC erst mit so einem Devolo-Adapter verbunden ist?


----------



## der_yappi (17. August 2011)

Hi Herb,

welches devolo hat dein "Patient"
Es gibt die ja in unterschiedlichen Ausführungen.

Meine devolos (14 MBit und 85MBit) hatten Status LEDs
Daran hab ich auch gemerkt, dass mein einer Adapter die Grätsche macht - da waren plötzlich alle Lichter aus.
Jetzt habe ich die 200MBit Variante (aber erst seit gestern)
Die haben auch LEDs - wie sie sich im Betrieb verhalten kann ich nicht sagen.
Die hab ich so verbaut habe, dass ich sie nimmer ständig im Blick habe


----------



## Herbboy (17. August 2011)

Als, ich weiß leider nicht genau, welche Variante die haben - aber gibt es denn überhaupt "ältere" als die, die Du hattest? Es ist halt so ein blaues Teil wie ein Netzteil. Es ist aber auf keinen Fall schon was ganz neues mit HiSpeed - die haben das da sicher schon 5 Jahre oder länger und sind auch Rentner, die sicher nur das "ausreichend" nötige gekauft haben  Auf jeden Fall ist das halt nur ein blau-transparanter Kasten, KEINE Steckdose dran, und ich meine das hätte neben LAN auch noch USB. Ich glau es stand auch was von USb mit drauf. 

Wenn ich mir bei google die Bilder anschaue, müsste es ein MicroLink USb 14mbit sein, aber kein reines USB. Wie ist das: ist da einfach da, wo das DSL-modem sitzt, so ein DLAN-Teil, das man mit dem Modem verbindet, und in irgendeinem Zimmer dann ein zweites DLAN-Teil? oder gibt es da eine Art "router" für DLAN?


hab mal zwei Handbücher angesehen, bei beiden haben die Teile normalerweise eine Satus-LEd. Dann wird das vermutlich hin sein. ^^


----------



## der_yappi (17. August 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Als, ich weiß leider nicht genau, welche Variante die haben - aber gibt es denn überhaupt "ältere" als die, die Du hattest? Es ist halt so ein blaues Teil wie ein Netzteil. Es ist aber auf keinen Fall schon was ganz neues mit HiSpeed - die haben das da sicher schon 5 Jahre oder länger und sind auch Rentner, die sicher nur das "ausreichend" nötige gekauft haben   Auf jeden Fall ist das halt nur ein blau-transparanter Kasten, KEINE Steckdose dran, und ich meine das hätte neben LAN auch noch USB. Ich glau es stand auch was von USb mit drauf.
> 
> Wenn ich mir bei google die Bilder anschaue, müsste es ein MicroLink USb 14mbit sein. Wie ist das: ist da einfach da, wo das DSL-modem sitzt, so ein DLAN-Teil, das man mit dem Modem verbindet, und in irgendeinem Zimmer dann ein zweites DLAN-Teil? oder gibt es da eine Art "router" für DLAN?



Wenn das USB hat und blau ist, ist es zu >90% die erste Generation.
Die hatte ich auch, allerdings NUR mit LAN und kein USB. Vorteil KEINE Treiberinstallation.

 Sahen so aus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die haben LEDs zur Statusanzeige (ob sie an sind, ob ein LAN-Port mit 10 oder 100MBit dranhängt, ob sie aktiv sind, also senden/empfangen)


Einen Router braucht man nicht.
Die leiten das DSL-Signal einfach auf der Stromleitung weiter.
Sah bei mir so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Und wenn nix leuchtet ->  kaputt
Also mal beide Adapter beobachten (den am DSL-Modem und den am PC)
Gehen die LEDs einfach so aus, kündigt sich der Hardware-Tod an.
Leuchten sie gar nicht mehr -> Elektroschrott


----------



## Herbboy (17. August 2011)

Die leuchten gar nicht mehr. An sich müssten die ja allein schon leuchten, wenn man sie in eine Steckdose steckt, oder? Treiber hat er bisher keine benutzt, da die ja AUCH LAN haben.


----------



## der_yappi (17. August 2011)

Du hast es schon richtig erkannt.
Wenn die Adapter in der Steckerleiste sind, müssten sie leuchten.
Tun sie das nicht, aber die Steckdose / Steckerleiste funktioniert, werden die Adapter das Zeitliche gesegnet haben.

Also wenns aktuell ins Budget passt: neue kaufen


EDIT:
Die Adapter auch schon an anderen Steckdosen getestet?


----------



## Herbboy (18. August 2011)

Also, ich wohn da nicht in der Nähe, müsste das mal "anweisen" - aber an der gleichen Steckerleiste sind der PC und eine Lampe, d.h. die Leiste müsste o.k sein.


----------



## Herbboy (18. August 2011)

Habe soeben mit dem nachbarn telefoniert: er hat gestern noch mit seiner Tochter (die woanders studiert) telefoniert, die ihm sagte, dass bei ihr im "Kinderzimmer" auch ein DLAN sei. Er hat das dann mal statt seinem DLAN-Adapter eingesteckt, und alles geht - sein Adapter ist also in der Tat kaputt. Fall geklärt, und aus seiner Sicht ist meine Diagnose wie das Hexenwerk eines IT-Experten höchster Ebene


----------

